# Jaguar X300 AJ16 Engine Bay - The next level?



## dfieldsend (Jun 3, 2014)

After reading and seeing the article

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=215431

I thought hmm, I like that, so have decided to do something similar...



















... Problem is I seem to have got carried away!


----------



## dfieldsend (Jun 3, 2014)

Forgot the before pic!


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice, but a possible caution. I'm not an engineer or a materials science expert but I think "naked" magnesium or with just a sealant might eventually be an issue. I'm dimly recalling a conversation with of a friend of mine (who is an engineer) and as I recall he told me that magnesium really needed an oxygen barrier. Granted a valve cover isn't carrying a great deal of stress but there also might be the possibility of galvanic corrosion with the bolts. I'm over my depth here but there probably is someone on forum with something closer to expertise.


----------



## dfieldsend (Jun 3, 2014)

When I find a decent lacquer that doesn't go yellow with the heat, it'll get the cam cover sprayed. The center, under the plastic trim and bolt holes are already painted with enamel so are covered. The steel bits that I polished are already lacquered.


----------



## StreetShotz (May 23, 2014)

Looks great!
I have polished valve covers on my MKIV Supra but they are in need of another polishing as they are looking very dull now. 
Will have to look into clearing them so they don't tarnish.


----------



## dfieldsend (Jun 3, 2014)

Going to try this one next...
http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...-primers/high-temp-paint/?552776211&0&cc5_161


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## BruceyBonus (Mar 19, 2014)

dfieldsend said:


> Going to try this one next...
> http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...-primers/high-temp-paint/?552776211&0&cc5_161


Tried that paint on my stainless steel back boxes but they still went yellow quite quickly


----------



## xxxscimitarxxx (Nov 6, 2011)

*this is my XJR6*

going to go the same polishing route....some powder coat but i like polished metal


----------

